# Chicken à la Wild



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/GreatVideosTv/videos/1863625253854126/

Chicken mmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess I'm just a bit old fashioned, . . . I don't find any need for about an equal weight of spices to the bird.

To say nothing of the fact that so many of the flavors mask each other, . . . 

Ain't for me.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Maybe not Dwight but you have to admit the video was done well. 


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> I guess I'm just a bit old fashioned, . . . I don't find any need for about an equal weight of spices to the bird.
> 
> To say nothing of the fact that so many of the flavors mask each other, . . .
> 
> ...


My wife informed me that the combined seasonings would be delicious. Don't ask me, I'm merely a consumer and not a culinary magician as she is. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Maybe not Denton but you have to admit the video was done well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


I enjoyed it. Was that your doing?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Maybe not Denton but you have to admit the video was done well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


Psst ..... Hey fangfarrier, Dwight is our resident pastor and a Man of God ..... but if you insist on calling him Denton again, his wrath may prove to be unbearable.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> I enjoyed it. Was that your doing?


No. Sorry. It was on a food appreciation forum I frequent too. The knife got me interested first, then the pan and finally the food.

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> I enjoyed it. Was that your doing?


We need a S&D podcast on food prep in the outdoors,
Hang on, we just need a podcast on food prep...
Or maybe just another podcast?

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> We need a S&D podcast on food prep in the outdoors,
> Hang on, we just need a podcast on food prep...
> Or maybe just another podcast?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


I think I straightened out my tech problems, today.

The knife in the video cut while I watched the video. :vs_shocked:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Psst ..... Hey fangfarrier, Dwight is our resident pastor and a Man of God ..... but if you insist on calling him Denton again, his wrath may prove to be unbearable.


I realised after I pressed reply and changed it, but,alas, not quickly enough. I've listened to Pastor Dwight on Denton's podcast. My apologies to you both.

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> I realised after I pressed reply and changed it, but quickly enough. I've listened to Pastor Dwight on Denton's podcast. My apologies to you both.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


Do NOT call me Dwight, as I could never live up to that standard.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

funny story... I was hunting last year and after a morning in the woods, I went back to the truck to take a little nap and rest my legs... I woke up a little later to the sound of tapping on my truck... there were two roosters pecking on the step of the truck


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> funny story... I was hunting last year and after a morning in the woods, I went back to the truck to take a little nap and rest my legs... I woke up a little later to the sound of tapping on my truck... there were two roosters pecking on the step of the truck


Ha,ha...Did you shoot 'em?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

And, he has an interesting knife---


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Great video. It shows excellent prep skills and butchery skills of taking the spinal cord out. The spice mixture looks awesome. 

There are two mistakes done by the cook. The pressure from the big rock is forcing juices from the meat. With meats that do not have much collagen you should not press down on them. Same principle as pressing down on a steak or burger while it is cooking. Second mistake is he put garlic and onions in oil that is too hot to soon. He should have started the chicken and cooked it about half way then added the onion and then 3/4 the the way through added the garlic.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

tango said:


> And, he has an interesting knife---


Does anyone know what knife that is?

FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Does anyone know what knife that is?
> 
> FF
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


I do not see any brand marking. The best cleavers on the market do not look like his. I have shun knives and they are excellent cutlery. The only down side is a shun cleaver is around 200$ for a 7" blade. If you cook regularly it is well worth the money. If you do buy one remember only sharpen with wet stones and never put it in the dish washer. Global knives are cheaper but they are also excellent manufacture.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> I do not see any brand marking. The best cleavers on the market do not look like his. I have shun knives and they are excellent cutlery. The only down side is a shun cleaver is around 200$ for a 7" blade. If you cook regularly it is well worth the money. If you do buy one remember only sharpen with wet stones and never put it in the dish washer. Global knives are cheaper but they are also excellent manufacture.


Thanks!
All my kitchen knives are Global. Love them but never can get them quite sharp enough. 
FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Thanks!
> All my kitchen knives are Global. Love them but never can get them quite sharp enough.
> FF
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


Your welcome. How do you sharpen your knives?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Your welcome. How do you sharpen your knives?


I have a Global pull through sharpener and a ceramic rod from global. This is a skill I am keen to learn.

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Interesting video to watch. Liked how he took the backbone out so the chicken would lay flat, learn something new everyday.


----------

